# IUI schedule received today!



## tsnewbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello everyone!
I have just come back from my appt having recieved my schedule for treatment.
I need to have one more blood test to check if i am ovulating. They have said that everything else points to the fact I am but they just wanted to double check.
So, if that goes ok they are suggesting to start an unmedicated cycle in may. 
I am starting to look at sperm donors. They said I need to look for good quality sperm (iui ready), either washed or unwashed, and 3 ampules. Looking at xytec and cryos but cannot quite understand which ones i need in terms of price. 
Can anyone give me an idea of how much I might be looking at? Also, how much shipping is for xytek.
Also, I forgot to ask, do you know why I would need 3 ampules? Would they use that all in one go, or is it for 3 cycles?
Help would really be appreciated!


----------



## tsnewbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi,
Another question for you all.....hope someone can help!
I have to go on day 21-23 for the progesterone test, which falls Saturday - Monday this month.
The clinic is only open on the Monday....reckon that will be ok?
Also, is it worth me doing the ovulation predictor kit this month as well?


----------

